# David Bowie ist im Alter von 69 Jahren gestorben



## MetalFan (11 Jan. 2016)

Er beeinflusste die Popgeschichte der vergangenen Jahrzehnte wie kaum ein anderer - David Bowie ist tot. Das bestätigten sein Sohn und sein Pressesprecher.

Auf der offiziellen Facebook-Seite des britischen Sängers wurde folgende Nachricht veröffentlicht: "David Bowie verstarb heute friedlich im Kreise seiner Familie nach einem mutigen 18-monatigen Kampf gegen seine Krebserkrankung. Viele von euch werden Anteil an seinem Tod nehmen wollen. Wir bitten euch aber, die Privatsphäre der Familie während der Trauerzeit zu respektieren." Weiterlesen...

Ich konnte und kann bis heute nicht mit all seinen Werken etwas anfangen, aber er hat diverse Songs hervorgebracht die jeder kennen sollte! Diese höre ich bis heute immer wieder gern. So kann ich auch von mir behaupten, dass ein Best-of-Album von ihm schon seit Jahren zu meiner Mediathek gehört.

R.I.P. David aka Ziggy


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2016)

Ich habe David das erste Mal als Kind wahrgenommen, als er den Koboldkönig in "Labyrinth" gespielt hat. Eine coole Rolle, aber auch als Nikola Tesla in "The Prestige" hat er mich überzeugt. Seine Musik war immer sehr speziell, keine Frage. Aber vieles waren schöne Werke, die ins Ohr gingen

*Magic Dance*
https://youtu.be/ZvyNOg4jSRg

Ich stelle mir immer gerne vor, dass er "da oben" jetzt ne Jam-Session mit anderen Musikern macht 

Mach es gut, David!


----------



## Sven. (11 Jan. 2016)

Für mich war David Bowie eine Legende der ganz Großen, mit ihm bin ich so zu sagen aufgewachsen, Ich mochte David auch seine Musik, seine Musik wird für mich weiter leben so wie er in meinem Herzen.

Mein Beileid geht an die Angehörigen und Freunde von David. 

R.I.P. David


----------



## Max100 (11 Jan. 2016)

Es ist immer traurig, wenn einer Großer der Musikszene von uns geht!
R.I.P David


----------



## dörty (12 Jan. 2016)

†
War nie meine Musik, habe auch spät erfahren für wieviel andere Künstler er mitkomponiert hat, und wie er die Musikszene in Berlin beeinflusst hat.

Machs gut Major Tom.


----------



## dita (13 Jan. 2016)

R.I.P David Bowie


----------



## Moreblack (14 Jan. 2016)

Da ich mehr auf Hard Rock / Metal stehe bzw. auf gute Gitarrensolos, gefiel mir David Bowie
vor allem bei tin machine mit Reeves Gabrels ( gehört zu den Top-Gitarristen auf diesen Planeten ) klasse. Ich habe beide in den 90` in der Dortmunder Westfalenhalle gesehen, (da als David Bowie, nicht tin machine ).

Unvergessen auch das 96`er Loreley-Konzert vom Rockpalast, dass leider nie als DVD veröffentlicht wurde. 
Somit ist auch David Bowie ein Teil meiner Musik. Ein Großer Musiker.


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2016)

*So lebte David Bowie in Berlin*
Der Weltstar lebte in den 1970ern viele Jahre in der Hauptstadt, hatte eine Wohnung in der Hauptstraße 155 in Schöneberg.



 
https://vid.me/e/mfBd​


----------



## Robert_Simmons (8 Okt. 2017)




----------

